# stocking a 6 gallon without over stocking?



## pintoponylover4 (Jun 15, 2009)

I recently got a 6 gal tank for my birthday and it currently has 3 zebra danios from my 10 gal river tank(in process of repairing) I really want to add some color to it but I don't want to over stock. Would adding 3 neon tetras and eventually a pair of guppies over crowd it? I know the general inch per a gallon rule but I found with my river tank before it had pump issues that the 3 danios and 3 guppies lived comfortably and stress free in the little over 4 gallons of water it had.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Danios and Neons are schooling fish, so you'd need to have atleast 6 of each....and that would be too many fish for a 6g.

I would put the Danios back in your 10g once its repaired and then get 6 Neons....and a couple male Guppies. Or just get a handful of male guppies (like 5 or so). I'm not a fan of Neons in a tank less than 10g, but....they would probably be ok.


----------



## pintoponylover4 (Jun 15, 2009)

I will take that into consideration for now the danios will stay a school of three because they are happy and healthy as they are.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I usually hear betta or shrimp for a tank that small. But do keep max fish size in mind. little rasboras stay small as do small killes (f. gardneri) or livebearers like heterandia formosa. I would start with a trio of F. gardneri and fill the tank with java moss.


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

when the tank is repaired put the three danois back
*
why not try* 1-2 dwarf pufffer fish, make sure the plant is heavily planted thought
they are great fish, they may be very agressive but they are very interesting to watch


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

opps! i did not see that this was from last month.


----------

